

A Chinese Internet firm finds a better way to make money - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21586557-chinese-internet-firm-finds-better-way-make-money-tencents-worth

======
vibhugupta
I wonder if a similar model can be explored for other highly populated
countries like India where internet users are expanding rapidly.

